# black gnats ????



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Any insecticide treatment will only kill the adults; we need to work on the other end of the spectrum: breeding source, eggs/larvae, food sources, etc.

You've done a lot of investigating, which is good. However, the most important thing to do is to get a positive identification. That alone will tell us where these guys like to breed/live. There are a variety of species of small flies, and often they live/breed/eat in different environments, so knowing what you have will put us on the right track quicker.

Catch some specimens, live or dead, just not squashed. Here in Pa. I would take them to our county extension agent which is an extension of Penn State.


If you have an agency like that, good. If not, call around to pest control companies that will let you bring the specimens to them. That way you won't incur service calls, or feel obligated to hire them, especially in the event that you get a sales-oriented person as opposed to a problem solver. Again, solving fly problems, especially the smaller species, rarely requires or will respond to insecticides. Finding, cleaning, removing, etc is required and you can do this yourself. Keep us posted as you learn more.


----------



## cgoll (Apr 23, 2008)

3 centimeters? Wow, big bugs!


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*Big Gnats wow!!*



cgoll said:


> 3 centimeters? Wow, big bugs!


Yes you are right a gnat 3 cm long would be hugh a sifi gnat. 
I did mean to write 3 Millimeters , 

thanks robut


----------



## cgoll (Apr 23, 2008)

Sorry; couldn't resist...

If you see the thread below entitled 'fruit flies' you'll see I've had similar troubles. I found that fly strips did the best job in lowering the population.

However, I've since had a resurgence in bugs that, while similar, I think they are smaller and have smaller wings than before. I'll have to redouble my efforts.


----------

